# Re-tagging



## YFNB707 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you need a heavy duty machine to re-label hoodies? I'm referring to the thickness of the hoodie.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For sewing purposes? No.


----------



## YFNB707 (Jun 2, 2010)

splathead said:


> For sewing purposes? No.



Yes to sew the tags on?


----------

